# UberX Drivers in Los Angeles make $14.25 per ride



## Chendaddy (Nov 28, 2014)

According to this article: http://www.nerdwallet.com/blog/insurance/2014/12/01/number-rides-pay-insurance-lyft-uber/

(They keep using the term "Uber," but the author clarifies in the comments that he means UberX.)

I keep meticulous details on how many rides I've done and how much money I've made, and in 1057 UberX rides, I've only made $5.92 per ride after Uber takes its 20%. That includes the previously higher fares before Uber drastically reduced rates after August.

Does $14.25 per UberX ride sound right to anyone in the LA area? If so, where/when are you working?


----------



## Peter O' (Nov 18, 2014)

Chendaddy said:


> According to this article: http://www.nerdwallet.com/blog/insurance/2014/12/01/number-rides-pay-insurance-lyft-uber/
> 
> (They keep using the term "Uber," but the author clarifies in the comments that he means UberX.)
> 
> ...


that cant be right

theres a rookie out of santa monica drivin a beemer makin 12 large a month in lala land

he cant be gettin a thousand fares a month

can he


----------



## CaptainJackLA (Dec 4, 2014)

Chendaddy said:


> According to this article: http://www.nerdwallet.com/blog/insurance/2014/12/01/number-rides-pay-insurance-lyft-uber/
> 
> (They keep using the term "Uber," but the author clarifies in the comments that he means UberX.)
> 
> ...


Wow, this is a very extensive research and chart. I will have to take more time to check it out.

It just depends on where you are, how much time you want to work, days, evenings, events, etc. What area are you working to make just $5.92 average per ride? If you are making a lot of runs within Downtown, that's about right. But that still seems low to me. I just figured my average for my 3 days of driving was $12.91 net per ride. And I am an X driver, not Plus. Seems a lot of Plus drivers are happier waiting longer for better paying rides. If I had the right car according to the Uber Plus list, I would work that.

I am also signing up with Lyft, just to try and double the chances of getting rides. Tomorrow is my interview/inspection.


----------



## Showa50 (Nov 30, 2014)

I upload my driving stuff to Sherpa, according to it, my average fare the past few months has been between $11-14.

I'm full time and only drive mornings. I usually get a ride around my home in Highland Park, after that it's all strategy and city knowledge.


----------



## Chendaddy (Nov 28, 2014)

My rides are everywhere, predominantly between Santa Monica and Downtown. Other than Saturdays, when I work all day, I work exclusively at night. Perhaps that's it? The difference seems vast though. Also, are you counting fare per ride or how much you're actually paid per ride after Uber takes its $1 and then 20% off? That $5.92 is after Uber's cut, though $7.40 is still well below how much both of your average fares are.


----------



## uberBOSTON (Dec 7, 2014)

CaptainJackLA said:


> Wow, this is a very extensive research and chart. I will have to take more time to check it out.
> 
> It just depends on where you are, how much time you want to work, days, evenings, events, etc. What area are you working to make just $5.92 average per ride? If you are making a lot of runs within Downtown, that's about right. But that still seems low to me. I just figured my average for my 3 days of driving was $12.91 net per ride. And I am an X driver, not Plus. Seems a lot of Plus drivers are happier waiting longer for better paying rides. If I had the right car according to the Uber Plus list, I would work that.
> 
> I am also signing up with Lyft, just to try and double the chances of getting rides. Tomorrow is my interview/inspection.


I am also signed up for Lyft. Did my interview inspection last Sunday. I am good to go. Just haven't done a lyft ride yet. Getting used to UBER. Curious from someone other than the Lyft mentor how it is compared to UBER $$ wise.


----------



## marketmark (Dec 2, 2014)

I'm in the SF area and have over a year worth of data in my driving...
My average for the year is $15.27/per ride after $1 fee and 20% has been taken out. About $20/ride before.
I break it down by week and it is one of the metrics I track and try to improve.
Over the course of the year my worst week was just over $5 average and my best was just under $38 average (after fees)
Their number sounds reasonable, but you really have to try and find the right locations to work, especially now that Uber takes $1 off the top of each ride.


----------



## Chendaddy (Nov 28, 2014)

marketmark said:


> I'm in the SF area and have over a year worth of data in my driving...
> My average for the year is $15.27/per ride after $1 fee and 20% has been taken out. About $20/ride before.
> I break it down by week and it is one of the metrics I track and try to improve.
> Over the course of the year my worst week was just over $5 average and my best was just under $38 average (after fees)
> Their number sounds reasonable, but you really have to try and find the right locations to work, especially now that Uber takes $1 off the top of each ride.


Sooo...I'm a moron. For some reason, I calculated based off a little more than half my pay. I actually make $12.24/ride, $9.79/ride after Uber's $1 and 20%.

That's closer to what the other LA drivers here are reporting, although in my 557 rides after the rate drop in mid-August, I'm only making $9.04/ride before Uber's cut.

Quite a bit less than what you're making in SF, but I wonder: do you work both days and nights or just one or the other?


----------



## Chendaddy (Nov 28, 2014)

Showa50 said:


> I upload my driving stuff to Sherpa, according to it, my average fare the past few months has been between $11-14.
> 
> I'm full time and only drive mornings. I usually get a ride around my home in Highland Park, after that it's all strategy and city knowledge.


I totally screwed up my calculations, but now I know I've made $9.07 per ride in 557 since Uber's rate drop in mid-August.

I only drive nights, though. I wonder if that's the biggest difference.


----------



## marketmark (Dec 2, 2014)

mornings and weekend late nights...
I avoid places where I generally only get short trips and focus on places where long trips are more common.


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

I don't have a large sample size, but after driving a Thursday and Sunday night, 8 hours total and 13 rides, my average is 15 net pay after Uber deductions, not including fuel, wear & tear, etc. I was actually out about 9 hours to about 14/hr.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Depends on what the driver is doing, a driver could easily inflate their per trip pay numbers by staying further out and getting longer rides, but that means more empty mikes for pick ups and getting back into position...so they aren't necessarily making any more money than the driver who sits in a busy spot and does $5 rides all night.


----------



## No-tippers-suck (Oct 20, 2014)

It's not about Dollar per ride... that makes almost no sense in any statistic.

Much more valuable would be the information about how much money do you make per mile
and how much dollars per hour.

This way everybody could get a realistic statistic if he makes or looses money.

The dollar per ride will only give you info about if you had more short or long trips, but it not relevantbecause it doen't give info about earning and expenses

If I told you (just an example) that In LA with the current fare the price per mile is 0.55 cents and you know that your overall expenses are at 0.56 cents per mile
You lost one cent for every mile you were driving even if you made $500 bucks that day.

If I told you (again just an example) that in LA we currently average about $12 dollars per hour. Then you can estimate how much you need to drive to make $100, right?

Again the price per ride is worthless because I still can't estimate how many miles and hours I will have to invest.


----------



## Brandon1 (Sep 28, 2014)

I do make about that much per ride, if not more, but that's driving around the valley and thousand oaks area. I get the occasional long freeway ride thats 50$+ to balance it out.


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

This article is worthless.
$1177 yearly fuel cost...... what? who came up with this ? impossible!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

TeleSki said:


> I don't have a large sample size, but after driving a Thursday and Sunday night, 8 hours total and 13 rides, my average is 15 net pay after Uber deductions, not including fuel, wear & tear, etc. I was actually out about 9 hours to about 14/hr.


THREAD # 11 / SKI SANTA ANA: Is that your
photo of the twin Hornets?


----------

